# Rocks rock!



## halbart (Jan 23, 2013)

I shoot in secluded woodland just a five minute walk from home. The trees are not crowded and let the sunlight through but still offer shade if needed. Its nice to shoot there and not see another person for a couple of hours or more.

I'm having good fun shooting rocks/pebbles found in the woods and stream and finding them surprisingly accurate out to 20 yards, they really wallop a can or plastic bottle. There's something particularly satisfying about just picking up a stone near your feet, or from the stream, and really banging your target with it.

I wondered what all you rock slingers out there do about rock size? do you choose by size or choose by weight? Or do you use a mixture of sizes and simply adjust your aim to compensate for the lighter or heavier ammo?


----------



## Shooterofslingshots (Apr 2, 2013)

I asked the same question the other day. One of the experts on here gave the advice to use rocks that are similar in size and weight, and even to weigh them with a pocket scale. Good luck, have fun.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

for me, if i can grip it in the pocket, then im going to shoot it. fars as weight and adjusting to compensate for it, its more of a learned instinct type of thing. once you shoot a lot of rocks, youll just have an idea of what its gonna do and how far its going to go straight for you. but one of the things i do consider when shooting rocks is that the rock can not be way bigger than your thumb, it works for me. lol, rule of thumb i suppose. keep having fun and youll learn along the way, you already seem to if you noticed a certain distance of effectiveness at 20 yards.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep ... I agree with the "rule of thumb" ... I have advocated that in the past on this forum. If I am just plinking, I just pick up random stones where ever I am. If I am hunting, I will sort stones at least by size, and perhaps by weight as well. Stones from the same general area do not vary that much in density. So if the stones are similar in size, they will be similar in weight ... usually.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I choose by shape first, then size and then reject the obviously light ones.

You eventually get a feel for those without having to think about it.


----------



## bushcraftkid (Jan 27, 2013)

Most important is pouch size, to small and you risk fork hits and return to sender shots.


----------



## halbart (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for the good advice, chaps. One of my daughters has a pebbled driveway at her home, I really must visit her more often. Lol.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

halbart said:


> Thanks for the good advice, chaps. One of my daughters has a pebbled driveway at her home, I really must visit her more often. Lol.


 your visit is over after youve shot her driveway through your slingshot :rofl:


----------



## halbart (Jan 23, 2013)

Imperial said:


> halbart said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the good advice, chaps. One of my daughters has a pebbled driveway at her home, I really must visit her more often. Lol.
> ...


happily that could take a while. I'm hoping she won't notice it gradually disappearing. cheers


----------

